# How many grams does the magnifica grind on highest setting?



## Lovelock (Jul 18, 2020)

I've tried to work this out based on stopping before the water and weighing the puck but it seems in accurate.

Does anyone know how much the Magnifica grinds when set on max?


----------



## crowlies (Sep 16, 2011)

interesting I was wondering the same. I currently have mine set to maximum grind volume and for a single shot I get 36g liquid out. I never use the 2 shot button. the grind setting is very close to finest. using this approach I get a decent shot of coffee and normally press the single shot twice and then froth milk to go with it.

I am curious though like you on how many beans it grinds and if I'm indeed getting 18g in which is what I'd like to try. i know for sure that 2 shots definitely will not grind 2 the amount of coffee, so my advice would be to follow the approach outlined above. that said I am thing to buy some Cheap beans and weigh 18 grams into the hopper and adjust the dose setting so it grinds exactly that and at the same time determine what is maximum volume is on single and double shot button

Incidentally I had a chat session with the manufacturer and asked what it grinds on 1 and 2 shot settings and after a very long delay, I was given a stock Google answer of 7 to 9 and 18 to 20 lol, clearly she didn't know and just fed me bull....


----------



## PartySausage (Aug 6, 2020)

I used to have a Magnifica S ECAM 22.320 and asked Delonghi the same question. I think they said on the max setting it was 12g


----------



## Lovelock (Jul 18, 2020)

PartySausage said:


> I used to have a Magnifica S ECAM 22.320 and asked Delonghi the same question. I think they said on the max setting it was 12g


 Pretty sure when I tried doing the dry puck method I got around 10 - 12 so the same.

Makes more sense to do two 'single' shots and max strength and end up with 24g (ish).


----------

